# [Wet Thumb Forum]-caridina japonica desease?



## MOR B. (Oct 9, 2003)

this is my old post here
well the problem is this - 
after i lost all my cj in the last two weeks (didnt loose any fish!!!! - cardinals, nannostomus, glo light, gold tetra ) i added another 10 cj's into my planted tank. 
this morning they all were dead eccept the TIGER shripm i got . its is deffenetly not iodine problem nor any other parameter like calcium or mg! u must agree with me that they cant die overnight because of that.
more info:
1. nitrite 0 , ammonia 0 
2. kh 4, gh 10, ph 6.8-7.0
3. 130 liters of planted tank + co2, temp - 30-31 c
4. in this tank i had cj's for a long time, its notnew to me...
5. i did quarantine them for 24h before i got them and they all were in great shape

could it be a shrimp only desease? pay attention - i didnt loose any fish nor the only tiger shrimp , but the 10 new cj's and the old ones


----------



## MOR B. (Oct 9, 2003)

this is my old post here
well the problem is this - 
after i lost all my cj in the last two weeks (didnt loose any fish!!!! - cardinals, nannostomus, glo light, gold tetra ) i added another 10 cj's into my planted tank. 
this morning they all were dead eccept the TIGER shripm i got . its is deffenetly not iodine problem nor any other parameter like calcium or mg! u must agree with me that they cant die overnight because of that.
more info:
1. nitrite 0 , ammonia 0 
2. kh 4, gh 10, ph 6.8-7.0
3. 130 liters of planted tank + co2, temp - 30-31 c
4. in this tank i had cj's for a long time, its notnew to me...
5. i did quarantine them for 24h before i got them and they all were in great shape

could it be a shrimp only desease? pay attention - i didnt loose any fish nor the only tiger shrimp , but the 10 new cj's and the old ones


----------



## imported_pineapple (Apr 28, 2004)

As far as I am aware, this species of shrimp prefers cooler water of around 24-26C. Unless they were conditioned to accept 30-31C by your supplier, then I should imagine the temperature difference is the malefactor at work. It is hard to evaluate the need to use a chiller on a freshwater planted aquarium and justify the cost of buying one. But unless your aquaria are in an air conditioned environment, flora and fauna can suffer somewhat.

Andrew Cribb


----------



## MOR B. (Oct 9, 2003)

hi andrew
i do hold a chiller in one of my tanks but i have another 4 tanks without chillers and the cj live there for a long time. only one tank has its problem. i have a cube tank with mh 150w where the temp gets as high as 32c and the cridina still happy! the plants not so happy







, but last night i decided to change the lighting time from day to night - light are on from 22:00 to 10:00 with 2 hours break. that let me run the tank 2c lower 
dont u guys know about special desease that attack only caridina japonica?


----------



## MOR B. (Oct 9, 2003)

ok problem solved - i tried fret. spike , the kind for garden plants and not auqarium after a friend told me they work great in his tank. they have 6% N , im sure not as NO3 but as something more dengerous to the fish.... in his tank he has a lot of root feeders and my tank is mostly stem plants... i think that was the problem , now im with a lot of w/c on a daily basis and will introduce new shrimps soon


----------

